# Win A Safety Razor And 10 Blades From Ginger Nuts!



## GNshaving

Hows it going people,

So as promised we are giving away a steel safety razor and 10 free blades, This razor was gave to us by a supplier so we wanted to give it away to someone on detailing world! So want to know how to enter? Its simple!










1. Go to http://www.gingernutsshaving.com and sign up to our news letter at the bottom of the website.

2. When you have done this just comment DONE on this thread its that easy!

Winner will be picked on Sunday 3rd May at 8pm.

Good luck..... :thumb:


----------



## Mini devil

Done


----------



## Tsubodai

Done

Thanks for the comp Ryan:thumb:


----------



## Alfieharley1

Done #3


Really want to win Nd try this to tidy the beard!


----------



## bradleymarky

Done.

Is it a Muhle ?


----------



## danwel

Done.


----------



## macca666

Done and thanks :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

Done,


----------



## Pittsy

Done and cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## polac5397

done thanks


----------



## sistersvisions

Done.......


----------



## Bartl

Done.


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks to all who have entered so far!


----------



## clav604

done cheers


----------



## GNshaving

bradleymarky said:


> Done.
> 
> Is it a Muhle ?


No mate, it's unbranded from one of our suppliers. It looks a lot like a merkur 34c in style


----------



## tightlines

done, thanks


----------



## mrwalsh

Done.


----------



## MDC250

Done, nice offer


----------



## mikey2704

Done thanks fella


----------



## Tabbs

Done
Cheers guys


----------



## Caledoniandream

Done :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72

Done :thumb:


----------



## Rundie

Done :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

Thank you


----------



## Sicskate

Done


----------



## Wolfstein

Done as well.
Do you gents ship abroad? Might be looking to buy some essentials and less essentials in the near future


----------



## GNshaving

Wolfstein said:


> Done as well.
> Do you gents ship abroad? Might be looking to buy some essentials and less essentials in the near future


We sure do mate, worldwide


----------



## mike41

Done &#55357;&#56397;
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Luke M

Done.


----------



## RP84

Done

Thanks


----------



## Estoril-5

Done!


----------



## james_death

Done.

I kept checking in yesterday to see if this had gone live, looks like it did just as i logged off.....:lol:

Are you looking to stock this razor at all?

I Have a clone of my maggard MR8, its not stainless like the maggard but its a darn nice razor. The razor you have in the comp looks nice also.


----------



## nbray67

Done!!

Never tried a safety razor before but I think that I'm going to have a bash at one at some point.

I'll pop a message on your DW page for some advice.


----------



## Liam85

Done

I like the look of them shaving kits.


----------



## WHIZZER

Done - looks a great bit of kit


----------



## scottk7

done:thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

Done & thank you.


----------



## Shug

Done!


----------



## PyRo

Done thanks


----------



## chipuk

DONE, many thanks.


----------



## GNshaving

Massive thanks to all who have entered so far!


----------



## Kimo

Done

I need a shave :lol:


----------



## GNshaving

No mate we won't, it's a cracking looking razor and we'll made its just the supplier is not very good. We have had razors from them but not getting any more.


----------



## bluenose62

I was already signed up, so does that rule me out?


----------



## GNshaving

No mate, as long as you comment done also you will be entered


----------



## leehob

Done here :wave:


----------



## bluenose62

Done here


----------



## andspenka

Done!


----------



## rodders

done and done


----------



## N16k_W

Done!


----------



## davidcraggs

DONE

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_Wizz

Done !!


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks everyone! Can't believe how many have entered so far! Thank you


----------



## davo3587

Done.

Many thanks for the opportunity to win a great prize Ryan.


----------



## GNshaving

No problems mate


----------



## alphaj12

Done, possibly twice!!!


----------



## Les Brock

Done :thumb:


----------



## Marve

Done!


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks again everyone:thumb:


----------



## Bizcam

Done.:thumb:


----------



## Rob74

Done


----------



## Jody 4444

Done :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

Thank you


----------



## slimjim

Done .


----------



## jomo

Done :thumb:


----------



## mlgt

Done. Thanks


----------



## GNshaving

Thanks people! Last chance today to enter, thanks to everyone who has entered so far!


----------



## R14CKE

Done thanks 🏻


----------



## GNshaving

Sorry it's late! But the winner is Juke_Fan. please drop us am inbox with your details and we will get it posted Tues 

But don't worry we will be doing loads more on here now


----------



## nbray67

Well done Juke Fan!!


----------



## MDC250

Congratulations


----------



## tightlines

well done


----------



## Tsubodai

Congrats Juke-Fan & cheers Gn for the comp :thumb:

Did he not win the Adams comp too? On a roll if so!!


----------



## james_death

Congrats...:thumb:

Now whats the next prize....:lol:


----------



## Juke_Fan

GNshaving said:


> Sorry it's late! But the winner is Juke_Fan. please drop us am inbox with your details and we will get it posted Tues
> 
> But don't worry we will be doing loads more on here now


OMG I have won again - definitely on a roll :thumb:

Thank you so much for the prize - much appreciated and very generous.

Will send a PM now.


----------



## GNshaving

No problems, just been posted


----------



## Juke_Fan

Cheers - will keep a watch out for it. Will be good to try a proper razor rather than the disposible thingies my wife get for me.


----------



## Tsubodai

Juke_Fan said:


> Cheers - will keep a watch out for it. Will be good to try a proper razor rather than the disposible thingies my wife get for me.


Should pick yourself up some cream/soap & a brush as well mate; would have said they could bundle it all up for you if they hadn't been so efficient getting it posted:lol:


----------



## GNshaving

Haha!!! We do try


----------



## Juke_Fan

Prize arrived safe and sound today. Cracking bit of kit and GN were even kind enough to include a pack of razor blades as part of the prize so I didn't have to go out and get some - thank you, you are truely a gent :thumb:

Fantastic razor, can't wait to try tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## GNshaving

Great stuff Luke! Glad it turned up ok, and enjoy! Any questions just ask


----------



## Rundie

Nearly out of shaving cream, used Taylor Sandlewood in the past, anything better?


----------



## Juke_Fan

Tried the razor today and have to say I really enjoyed using it. Will take a bit of getting used to compared to the safety razors I am used to but its a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## GNshaving

Rundie said:


> Nearly out of shaving cream, used Taylor Sandlewood in the past, anything better?


How about Proraso shavibg cream or soap?

Also have a look at this http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/vulfix-old-original-english-rose-shaving-cream-180g/

Very nice, also do it in sandlewood


----------



## GNshaving

Juke_Fan said:


> Tried the razor today and have to say I really enjoyed using it. Will take a bit of getting used to compared to the safety razors I am used to but its a big thumbs up from me.


Thanks for the feedback mate! Glad you liked it.


----------

